# Installation imprimante HP 2600n partagee sous Windows



## HeiHo (5 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, 

j'essaie d'installer une imprimante (HP Color Laserjet 2600n) qui est connecte a un PC sous Windows XP (via USB) comme imprimante par defaut sur mon iBook (sous MacOS X 10.4). 
L'imprimante est bien en mode partage, je l'utilise aussi depuis d'autres PCs sous Windows XP. 
J'ai suivi les instructions donnees dans l'aide Mac (chapitre 'Configuration en vue d'utiliser une imprimante partagée par un ordinateur Windows via SMB/CIFS'), mais j'ai des problemes suivantes: 
Lors de l'installation, MacOS demande de donner le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe - sur le PC, il n'y a pas de mot de passe, et je n'ai pas mis un mot de passe lors du partage de l'imprimante. J'appuie donc simplement sur 'OK' sans saisir un nom d'utilisateur ou un mot de passe. 
Apres, il faut choisir le modele de l'imprimante. Par contre, le 2600n n'existe pas dans la liste des imprimantes HP disponible, le modele le plus proche est le 2500 (soit en version MacOS, soit en version Gutenprint). Il y a egalement un logiciel d'installation livre avec l'imprimante que j'ai fait tourne, mais je n'ai aucune idee ce que ce logiciel a installe, ni ou... 

Enfin, a la fin de l'installation, quand je veux imprimer, l'impression se lance, mais apres quelques secondes je recois un message d'erreur: 
'Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED' 

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider avec ce probleme? Est-ce que quelqu'un a deja reussi a connecter une imprimante partage sous Windows sur un Mac (moi, j'essaie depuis un an avec differents modeles d'imprimantes, mais j n'y arrive pas...)? 

Merci par avance!


----------



## Ax6 (7 Novembre 2006)

Salut, j'ai eu le m&#234;me soucis que toi pour l'imprimante, d&#233;j&#224;, j'ai expliqu&#233; comment faire pour l'installation, dans le forum r&#233;seaux et serveurs :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=153088

Voil&#224; un bon compl&#233;ment, maintenant au niveau du mot de passe, c'est pas la peine de rentrer quelque chose dans la boite de dialogue, car en cliquant sur ok tu as pu acc&#233;der au choix de ton imprimante (a ce que j'ai compris)

Pour le message d'erreur, v&#233;rifie qu'il n'y a pas de firewall activ&#233; sur l'un ou l'autre des PC et surtout regarde dans :

pomme > preferences syst&#232;me > partage

Il faut que le partage avec windows soit activ&#233; ... (et qu'il n'y ait pas un symbole "attention" a c&#244;t&#233

Autre chose, met &#224; jour le pilote de l'imprimante sur ton PC &#224; partir du site d'HP, on ne sait jamais


Voil&#224;, je pense qu'apr&#232;s &#231;a, ca devrait marcher ...


----------

